# router vibration on router table



## beard4460 (Feb 12, 2009)

hi everyone 

can any one help i have a fox router table with a Erbauer router fitted 
really bad vibration when in use 
is there any pad i can fit between router and table


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI beard4460

Let me say right off the bat you should NOT have any vibration..  or to say very,very little..

You may want to make sure the router is in place right and tight in place.

Chuck up a 1/4" dowel pin and see if you have the same type of vibration if so pull the router out and check the collet and the bearings..if they are damage replace them..the router is made to spin very true..on dead center..if it's router router plate that is not right put in some small 1/8" x 3/4" dowel pins in the two corners to keep it from moving around,but don't screw it down with screws, you want to pop it out from time to time..



=========





beard4460 said:


> hi everyone
> 
> can any one help i have a fox router table with a Erbauer router fitted
> really bad vibration when in use
> is there any pad i can fit between router and table


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums beard4460.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome (your name here) to the forum good to have you here. You won't get any better information than from BobJ. I sure seems if it is called a router he is "dead on right" about it.


----------

